# Length Of 25rss Vs 250rs



## Lostboyinva (Jan 22, 2004)

I used to have a 2003 25RS-S we sold a couple of years ago due to lack of time to use it. Life has changed and we are considering getting back into RVing and really we like the King bed slide on the 250RS. Not having to climb over the wife to get into bed would be nice. Other then the couch and Dinette location swap the interior of the camper looks almost identical. Except the colors, we liked the white interior it made the camper seem larger on the inside, but we can deal with the light wood color I think. The listed width on the bunks appears to be slightly wider as well?

However my main concern is, my old 25RS-S listed the trailer length at 25'10" and the new 250RS listed the length at 27'9". Is the old 25RS-S box length and the new 250RS bumper to ball length or have they really added 2ft to the box length on the 250RS?


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

According to the Keystone-Outback website:

The 2003 25RS-S is 25'10" http://keystone-outback.com/index.php?page...s&year=2003

and

The 2009 250RS is 27'9" http://keystone-outback.com/index.php?page...s&year=2009

So yes, I think they did add 2' to the length!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I talked to Keystone about this when I was looking at the 301BQ.

I was told (and can now confirm) the length they list is from the bumper to the tip of the hitch.


----------



## Lostboyinva (Jan 22, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I talked to Keystone about this when I was looking at the 301BQ.
> 
> I was told (and can now confirm) the length they list is from the bumper to the tip of the hitch.


So we have confirmation that a New Model Outback the length given on the web page and in the brocure is accurate. Anyone care to go measure and older Outback and let us know if the posted lenghts are box or true total length?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I think the difference in length has to do with the king bed in the 250RS.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

I can confirm that the bunks on the 250 are about 6 inches wider than on the old models. This was a nice surprise.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I can confirm that my Outback is as long today as it was the day I bought it.


----------



## Fellers (Aug 16, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> I think the difference in length has to do with the king bed in the 250RS.


Actually I believe the rear bed slide is pretty much the same size from the exterior, they just turned the bed and added the under tray that extends inside. This was one of the issues we found, the king bed in the 250RS is actually shorter by 2" than the queen in the 23RS we had (same bed as the 25RSS). Its a 75" wide slide which was the length on the queen beds (actually listed as 74"), whick is now the width of the turned king bed in the 250RS. But the length of the king bed is only 72", 2 inches small than the queen 74". We really liked the 250RS layout but my feet stuck over the matress when we checked it out (I'm just over 6 ft), and it was something I would have to mod to make bigger if we went that route

I believe in the 250RS the whole box is larger to accomodate the new 'king' dinette on the 250RS which is longer than the old sofa pop-out on the 25RSS. We have the same 'king' dinette in our new 270 and it is very large compared to the old jack knife sofa.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Fellers said:


> I think the difference in length has to do with the king bed in the 250RS.


Actually I believe the rear bed slide is pretty much the same size from the exterior, they just turned the bed and added the under tray that extends inside. This was one of the issues we found, the king bed in the 250RS is actually shorter by 2" than the queen in the 23RS we had (same bed as the 25RSS). Its a 75" wide slide which was the length on the queen beds (actually listed as 74"), whick is now the width of the turned king bed in the 250RS. But the length of the king bed is only 72", 2 inches small than the queen 74". We really liked the 250RS layout but my feet stuck over the matress when we checked it out (I'm just over 6 ft), and it was something I would have to mod to make bigger if we went that route

I believe in the 250RS the whole box is larger to accomodate the new 'king' dinette on the 250RS which is longer than the old sofa pop-out on the 25RSS. We have the same 'king' dinette in our new 270 and it is very large compared to the old jack knife sofa.

[/quote]

Actually, there is no mod that would be needed for the king bed. The bed, IMO, was put in wrong. All I did was rotate the bed and now there is no issue with feet hanging over.


----------

